# Hit Mahoning, & Meander, & Mosquito Rivers today,,,,, & Nothing!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Two of us drove around today, to check out 4 of my old River fishing spots,,,,, first, just to see if the spots still existed.
The Mahoning was first,,, a place where i previously landed 4 keeper eyes & then lost 2 hogs back to back,,,,, i couldn't reel them in across the current. TODAY,,, we left after an hour,,, we never got a hit.
Off to Meander Creek. MAN did we find some good spots today,,, & again, NOTHING!
Our last two stops were on the Mosquito Creek. The water was nice & clean but running fast.
We had creek chubs on the bottom with slip sinkers, & fatheads & chubs under bobbers drifting along the shoreline. & Mike was casting rubber every direction possible,
WE NEVER GOT A HIT!

SO,,, if any of you guys know how to catch a fish, at ANY of these 3 Rivers, we really need to hear about it!

Sunday, & or Monday,,, we'll be going up for steel.
I know that will work.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

What kind of fish are in meander creek?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

@Doboy 

I am probably going to hit Pike Island this morning, maybe a creek or 2 also. Not expecting much, but better than sitting around the house. My confidence has dropped so low for hitting the river, I almost don't want to go anymore. Kinda sad really. Good Luck if ya get out soon!

Jake


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> *What kind of fish are in meander creek?*


(Use 'search' & then Google Maps ;>)

Specially Now, that most of the low-head dams are completely gone, all the way down to the PA line, even to The Shanango & big BEAVER,,,,
There's EVERYTHING in there. 
There's Everything that WAS in West Branch, Berlin, Milton, Meander, & Mosquito,,, & even the old Girard & Austintown Lakes. I've even caught 4-5 species below CEDAR Lake dam.
lol,,,,,, (& baitfish ;>).

There's Mostly smallmouth,,,, probably 'cause they are the easiest to catch!?
We got nice keeper perch, some slab crappies, dink rockbass, & lots of LMBs.
(search out the PERCH stories, caught below Mosquito dam)
(Musky stories, around Packard Museum Park & Lowellville Bridge)
(My old walleye pics,,,,, lol, I won't say where!!! )

There's Keeper Walleye, Pike & huge Musky just about everywhere,,,,,, Hec,,,, Once, I even caught a palomino TROUT! (that story is here too,,, many,many years ago)
TONS of cats,,, fish behind every snag, & in every backwash & dropoff.

Throughout 50 years, I've also caught dozens of snappers & soft shells,,,,, & Hundreds of huge frogs. (BAM! flashback!)
*lol,,,, I could show you a spot in one of these O R feeders where I've literately seen thousands of crabs crawling along the bottom. (totally Amazing to actually see!)*
*(When we caught a huge bullfrog, it's belly was bursting with crabs!*
*(have you ever seen, anything like that!?)

lmbo,,,,, how's that for an answer!?*
*Yep, I could go on,,,, but the Wifee just brought me a plate full of noodles & eggs,,, WITH hot peppers, bacon & pepperoni pieces,,,*
*time to pig out.*
*later

*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> @Doboy
> 
> I am probably going to hit Pike Island this morning, maybe a creek or 2 also. Not expecting much, but better than sitting around the house. My confidence has dropped so low for hitting the river, I almost don't want to go anymore. Kinda sad really. Good Luck if ya get out soon!
> 
> Jake




We're talking about going down tomorrow,,,
Hope you do good.
Thanks


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Doboy you got a cool way of putting things.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Thanks Doboy you got a cool way of putting things.



;>)
Always try'n to be helpful,,,, & maybe funny with the old 'stories'.
Sometimes, it BITES ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

River is in decent shape down here.Supposed to come up again. Water up on the Ohio side, fish the Ky side. I'd say Fishercreek Rike is tearing them up!!


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60 (Apr 21, 2020)

Doboy Where is there a launch for the river someone said that there was a launch by East Liver pool some where but I could not find it do you know where it is located also do you know if you fish the river is an ohio fishing licen good for that area or would you need a West Virginia and Pennsylvanian license also?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buckeyesnookhunter60 said:


> Doboy Where is there a launch for the river someone said that there was a launch by East Liver pool some where but I could not find it do you know where it is located also do you know if you fish the river is an ohio fishing licen good for that area or would you need a West Virginia and Pennsylvanian license also?



Hello,,, and WELCOME to OGF.
Try typing in your questions, in the 'SEARCH BOX' at the top of the page,,,, 
WV & Ohio is reciprocal,,, NOT PA. I always buy a PA license anyway because I like to fish a tad closer to Y-town,,, The Beaver Creeks, & Beaver River mouth.
There is a launch in Liverpool just down from the rt30 bridge, & a nice one across the River in Chester,,,,, One at the mouth of Little Beaver, & another on the N side of Wellsville, and 3 or 4 below the NC Dam,,,, both sides of River.

Where-a-bouts do you live?

Also try a Google search,,, O River boat launches. See what comes up.
AND,,, Please report back. ;>)


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60 (Apr 21, 2020)

Doboy said:


> Hello,,, and WELCOME to OGF.
> Try typing in your questions, in the 'SEARCH BOX' at the top of the page,,,,
> WV & Ohio is reciprocal,,, NOT PA. I always buy a PA license anyway because I like to fish a tad closer to Y-town,,, The Beaver Creeks, & Beaver River mouth.
> There is a launch in Liverpool just down from the rt30 bridge, & a nice one across the River in Chester,,,,, One at the mouth of Little Beaver, & another on the N side of Wellsville, and 3 or 4 below the NC Dam,,,, both sides of River.
> ...


I live in chagrin Falls and it is about a 1 hour 45 min drive to Newell


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60 (Apr 21, 2020)

Did the search on Ohio River boat launches lot of pages to go thru I am going to go thru them a little at a time to see if there is one closer than in newell


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buckeyesnookhunter60 said:


> Did the search on Ohio River boat launches lot of pages to go thru* I am going to go thru them a little at a time to see if there is one closer than in newell*




lol,,,,, I don't think so. You Might be able to save 10min & launch on the Beavers. (Calcutta)
If I lived that far away, & had so many Rivers close by that flowed into Erie, I would NEVER fish the O RIVER!
Just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Specially for a newbie,,,, here's how I'd explain it,,,, 
IF, you had the time to fish the O River, say 10 times a 'season' & learn it, & or your a fish magnet, you MIGHT be able to fill a bucket every time down,,, at least catch dinner.
Now,,,, spend that much time on the Erie feeders,,,, & YOU 'SHOULD' BE ABLE TO FILL-THE-BOAT.


AND,,,, FYI,,, (I'm on a roll, again. )
I started boat fishing the O River in 1980, with a dozen S Youngstown friends, & we had no problem going down with our boats & tying off on the down river side of some barge tie-off cells & filling buckets to the top with slab crappies, every time down. I haven't seen or done that again, in the last 20 years. NOW, if 2 of us could catch 2 dozen O River hump-back slabs,,, we're ecstatic!

2 guys in a boat *could* easily land 50-60 smallies by drifting the dam's rip-rap,,,,,, BEFORE NOON!

And sauger,,, we HAD 7-8 guys, in 3 boats,,,, we could easily catch limits out of 3 small holes in just 1/4 mile of ONE Feeder river,,,,,,, Just think how many sauger were in the whole pool!?
*
Ahhhh, the good ol days,,,,, & with heavy pollution!
Now,,,,, i don't fish the River no-where-near as much as I use to,,,,,

So SOMEBODY,,, PLEASE,,,, TELL ME YOU COULD 'FIND' ANY OF THE ABOVE, NOW!*
(& take me with ya. )


----------

